# DISH Unveils Hopper 3 with Enhanced 4K Experience; Most Simultaneous Recording, Processing Power of



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*DISH Unveils Hopper 3 with Enhanced 4K Experience; Most Simultaneous Recording, Processing Power of Any DVR; Announces HopperGO for Offline Viewing of Recorded Content*

_*4K: *Content partnerships for on demand viewing of 4K titles_
_*Channel Conflict Eliminated:* 16 tuners for improved DVR functionality across the whole home_
_*Sports Bar Mode: *Play four simultaneous, live HD channels on one 4K screen at home_
_*YouTube: *Integration of YouTube coming to Hopper 3_
_*HopperGO: *First personal mobile video drive for viewing of DVR-recorded content on the move_
_*Netflix:* Incorporated into Hopper universal search results_
LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- DISH Network L.L.C. today unveiled Hopper 3 and HopperGO, each packed with industry firsts designed to change the way consumers find, record, stream, watch and transport content. The next generation of the company's whole-home DVR, Hopper 3, features 16 tuners, 4K content options including the proprietary "Sports Bar Mode," and integration of Netflix into its universal search results. The pocket-sized HopperGO wireless flash drive stores up to 100 hours of recorded content for offline viewing on smartphones and tablets.

This Smart News Release features multimedia. View the full release here: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160105006739/en/








DISH Network L.L.C. today unveiled Hopper 3, the next generation of the company's whole-home DVR. Hopper 3 features 16 tuners, 4K content options including the proprietary "Sports Bar Mode," and integration of Netflix into its universal search results. (Photo: Business Wire)

"Today we are giving consumers even more choice and control over their viewing experience by introducing the most advanced DVR in the world, while also redefining the mobile viewing experience," said Vivek Khemka, DISH Executive Vice President and Chief Technology Officer. "Hopper 3 is more than just a DVR; it's an entertainment hub that supports and centralizes the various content types popular today, like streaming apps and Ultra HD, while engineered to adapt with the trends on the horizon, like linear 4K."

*Industry-leading 16 tuners create conflict-free TV experience*
Hopper 3 contains 16 tuners, more than any other DVR in the world. The expansion makes it easy for viewers to watch shows in multiple rooms, view live programs remotely via DISH Anywhere and set multiple recordings, all at the same time and without the need to manage conflicts or cancel timers.

"Consumers may not spend a lot of time thinking about how many tuners they have, but they do care about being able to watch and record all the shows they want to see when they want to see them," said Khemka. "Having 16 tuners enables us to give our customers a conflict-free viewing experience while also supporting advanced features like our new 4K Sports Bar Mode."

*Sports Bar Mode, content partnerships maximize 4K experience*
DISH is the first pay-TV provider to offer the 4K Sports Bar Mode, a multi-channel view that divides the screen into quadrants, each with the ability to display a different program in 1080. The feature works by decoding any four different HD feeds and displaying them simultaneously.

To enrich customers' 4K experience even further, DISH is announcing agreements with Sony Pictures, The Orchard and Mance Media to deliver movies and other 4K content directly to the Hopper 3 and 4K Joey. At launch, customers with these boxes will be able to rent on demand popular Sony titles such as "The Amazing Spiderman," "American Hustle" and "Smurfs 2" in 4K.

"The affordability of 4K TVs has increased dramatically, and consumers are hungry for content and features that really showcase the picture and put the technology to work," said Khemka. "With Sports Bar Mode, we wanted to replicate the fan experience of enjoying several games simultaneously for the home, and combining this feature with our new content offerings gives viewers a rich 4K viewing experience unavailable elsewhere."

*Netflix now integrated into Hopper search*
After becoming the first major U.S. pay-TV provider to integrate Netflix into a set-top box, DISH is taking the experience a step further by integrating Netflix into universal search results. With this new functionality, customers who search for a TV series will see a list that incorporates episodes from Netflix, DVR recordings, on demand options and future airings, depending on availability of each. Netflix 4K content will also be available for viewing on the Hopper 3 and 4K Joey, broadening the selection of Ultra HD content available to customers.

"The integration of Netflix titles into our search results is one more way we are making the Hopper a true entertainment hub, enabling viewers to easily find the programming they want to watch without having to run multiple searches across platforms," said Khemka.

Netflix inclusion in universal search will be available on both Hopper 2 and Hopper 3.

*YouTube integration brings popular videos to the TV screen*
In the coming months, DISH will launch YouTube on Hopper 3, bringing viral videos and content from a new generation of entertainment stars to the TV screen via a set-top box. YouTube joins several Hopper apps and features that together bring a range of entertainment options to customers, including Netflix, Pandora, Vevo, The Weather Channel and Hopper Arcade.

"Our strategy with Hopper apps is tied to the variety of sources that consumers access for entertainment and information today, making the Hopper a one-stop source for popular content," said Khemka. "The addition of YouTube fits perfectly with this strategy, bringing the videos dominating the Internet today to customers' living rooms, all without the need to switch inputs or devices."

*Enhanced processing, storage and connectivity to power the whole home experience*
Adding to the conflict-free viewing experience is Hopper 3's ability to support up to six Joeys simultaneously, powering a total of seven TVs at one time. The DVR is compatible with the standard Joey, Wireless Joey and the soon to be released 4K Joey. DISH is delivering enhanced connectivity options to drive the whole-home experience, including MoCA 2.0 and Gigabit Ethernet.

Hopper 3 is powered by the fastest set-top box processor available, the Broadcom 7445, a quad-core Arm processor, giving the new DVR seven times the speed of Hopper 2. It contains 2 TB of internal storage, enough to save up to 500 hours of HD content, more than any other pay-TV provider. Hopper 3 is the first DVR to use USB 3.0 connectivity for external storage expansion, which allows for transfer speeds ten times faster than USB 2.0. It features a sleek, modern UI/UX and is navigated using the Hopper Voice Remote. Hopper 3 will be available in early 2016.

*HopperGO personal mobile video drive stores 100 hours of recorded content*
A pioneer in delivering true "TV anywhere," DISH has offered features like Hopper Transfers that give customers the ability to transfer recorded content to mobile devices for nearly a decade. Today the brand is announcing an even more revolutionary way to transfer, store and watch recorded content on the move, HopperGO. With HopperGO, every member of the family can take a favorite program with them on vacation.
The HopperGO experience begins by connecting the compact, lightweight device to a Hopper 2 or Hopper 3 via USB. The connection both charges the HopperGO battery (for up to four hours of viewing) and enables users to move up to 100 hours of recorded content from the DVR to the device's 64 GB of flash memory.

HopperGO then creates a secure, private Wi-Fi cloud to play back different transferred shows on up to five devices at once, meaning several viewers can be watching a different show off HopperGO at the same time.

"We found that the biggest pain point for consumers in using our Hopper Transfers feature was running out of space to store movies and shows on their mobile devices," said Khemka. "When taking a trip, often you want to have several entertainment options, and HopperGO gives customers the ability to transport a variety of content for every member of the family, without having to worry about running out of storage."
HopperGO will be available late Q1 for a one-time cost of $99. There are no monthly fees associated with using the device.

*Technical Specs*
Hopper 3 is powered by a Broadcom BCM7445 quad-core ARM application processor at 1.5 GHz, 21K DMIPS. It contains a two TB hard drive for up to 500 hours of high-definition recording (or 2,000 hours of standard definition recording). For 4K viewing, the Hopper 3 can decode and output 60 FPS and 10-bit color. It supports H.264 and H.265 and is compatible with HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. It is the first DVR to support USB 3.0. Hopper 3 is compatible with HDR10/BDA 2.0 encoded streams.

HopperGO has 64 GB of flash memory and connects to Hopper 2 and Hopper 3 via a micro USB.

*About the Hopper*
Introduced in 2012, the DISH Hopper provides whole-home capabilities and includes innovative technologies like the PrimeTime Anytime and AutoHop features, as well as an industry-leading 2 TB of storage. DISH introduced its Hopper 2 in 2013, adding Slingbox technology-driven DISH Anywhere functionality, making it possible for consumers to watch live and recorded content anywhere on Internet-connected tablets, smartphones and computers. The DISH Anywhere feature includes transfers, which makes remote viewing possible when no Internet connection is available. Hopper 3 is the most advanced version to date with 16 tuners, 4K integration, USB 3.0 compatibility, voice control and Netflix incorporated into search results. The Hopper is the center of the whole-home entertainment experience and connects to additional TVs via standard Joey, Wireless Joey and the soon to be released 4K Joey.

*About DISH*
DISH Network Corp. (NASDAQISH), through its subsidiaries, provides approximately 13.909 million pay-TV subscribers, as of Sept. 30, 2015, with the highest-quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value. DISH offers a high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dish.com.

Subscribe to DISH email alerts: http://about.dish.com/alerts
Follow @DISHNews on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/DISHNews

View source version on businesswire.com: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160105006739/en/
Source: DISH Network Corp.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

16 tuners is quite impressive. Maybe I've been living under a rock, but I haven't heard of anyone else even hinting at offering that many tuners. I'm going to go out on a limb and say it is highly unlikely Dish will want to set customers up with more than one Hopper 3 install! I wonder... if they will be bringing PiP features to Joeys in the future, with this many tuners it becomes a more important thing to see that feature extended to the Joey as well.

I also wonder... about the "big 4" tuner sharing feature used in Primetime Anytime. I have to thing Primetime Anytime will be kept as a feature, or will it? With 16 tuners, maybe they will do away with that feature and you go back to the old way of setting timers for everything? It's a conspicuous thing to not mention so I'll be curious to see about that.

I had suggested to Dish a long time ago the possibility of doing a 4-up on HDTV setups... so cool to see that coming. Makes sense I suppose to wait for 4K support to do it, since on a 4K TV you'd get 4-up with each running a 1080p video. Not sure I'd use such a feature much at home, but it'd be a cool thing to setup. Maybe during some heavily active sports days it might get more use... on NFL Sundays you could have your FOX and CBS game up and the RedZone channel as well, + another channel for whatever... all at the same time!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope they dont do away with the PTAT feature. It would be a pain to set timers for all 4 networks every night. We dont watch everything in PTAT, but it is nice having it recorded in case we missed something new or didnt even know it was coming on.
Plus they would upset the people without the hopper 3 if they took PTAT away from all models of the hopper. The big 4 on one tuner sure helps at certain times.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree... training customers to the "one stop shop" of PTAT would be a convenience tough to take back... It could be that it will still work as it does today, which means with 16 tuners you have the possibility of 19 actual unique simultaneously recorded channels.

I also saw no mention of OTA support... so wonder if it will continue to support the current USB OTA module or if they will be trying to steer away from that with all the SAT tuners built-in...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> 16 tuners is quite impressive. Maybe I've been living under a rock, but I haven't heard of anyone else even hinting at offering that many tuners....
> 
> I also wonder... about the "big 4" tuner sharing feature used in Primetime Anytime. I have to thing Primetime Anytime will be kept as a feature, or will it? With 16 tuners, maybe they will do away with that feature and you go back to the old way of setting timers for everything? It's a conspicuous thing to not mention so I'll be curious to see about that.


Funny, when I saw the number 16 I began to wonder if we could someday have 16 PTAT recorders recording 4 channels each on 16 transponders.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I watched the CES Event webcast on CNET. From that and the other site I've gathered that PTAT will still just use 1 tuner, meaning 15 are available when it is active. It also has been stated that the existing OTA adapter will work


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Now THIS sounds like an awesome product. :hurah:

With my viewing habits changing, ala I know longer watch NFL ticket, this would get me to switch over to dish. Be interesting when this will be released.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cpalmer2k said:


> I watched the CES Event webcast on CNET. From that and the other site I've gathered that PTAT will still just use 1 tuner, meaning 15 are available when it is active. It also has been stated that the existing OTA adapter will work


Thanks for the additional info... So, theoretically... you could be recording your 4 LiL "big four" networks + 15 other SAT channels + 1 OTA channel all at the same time... while presumably watching something completely different already on the DVR! That's a huge jump in functionality from where we are right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not see the PTAT shared tuner ending. Even if DISH negotiates away AutoHop, the shared tuner makes a lot of sense. The four major broadcast networks still air the top rated shows and usually do them at conflicting times with other broadcast network shows. There is no legal issue with the shared tuner ... so it should live on as long as the technology can handle the stream.

I want to see the shared tuner expanded in markets where other locals are on the same tuner as the big four ... recording the local CW or PBS feed without taking a second tuner would be nice.

15+PTAT ... can't wait until someone says that isn't enough tuners.


----------



## toricred (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Dish still hasn't delivered what they promised last year so I wouldn't expect to see any of this for at least another year.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

So when the Hopper 3 is available this month you'll saute' that crow? 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I do not see the PTAT shared tuner ending. Even if DISH negotiates away AutoHop, the shared tuner makes a lot of sense. The four major broadcast networks still air the top rated shows and usually do them at conflicting times with other broadcast network shows. There is no legal issue with the shared tuner ... so it should live on as long as the technology can handle the stream.
> 
> I want to see the shared tuner expanded in markets where other locals are on the same tuner as the big four ... recording the local CW or PBS feed without taking a second tuner would be nice.
> 
> 15+PTAT ... can't wait until someone says that isn't enough tuners.


There's no reason for them to drop the feature, but at the same time IF they had a 16-tuner receiver previously I don't know if that feature would ever have been developed in the first place. I was hoping for it to stick around, but it wouldn't be the first time a new model receiver dropped an old/liked feature.

Assuming it is here to stay, though... I agree... I'd like to see other LiLs that are on the shared transponder be added to the queue where available. I watch several CW programs on a regular basis and there's quite a bit of PBS I would probably love to see if it were queued up for me every night... With 16-tuners I wouldn't be hurting for recording things BUT the automatic "catch it all" part of PTAT is what would be attractive to me, making me more apt to try out shows I otherwise might choose to ignore when setting my own timers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

toricred said:


> Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Dish still hasn't delivered what they promised last year so I wouldn't expect to see any of this for at least another year.


What did they promise last year but not deliver? I'm not being snarky, I seriously can't think of anything off the top of my head that was announced but didn't happen.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> I do not see the PTAT shared tuner ending. Even if DISH negotiates away AutoHop, the shared tuner makes a lot of sense. The four major broadcast networks still air the top rated shows and usually do them at conflicting times with other broadcast network shows. There is no legal issue with the shared tuner ... so it should live on as long as the technology can handle the stream.
> 
> I want to see the shared tuner expanded in markets where other locals are on the same tuner as the big four ... recording the local CW or PBS feed without taking a second tuner would be nice.
> 
> 15+PTAT ... can't wait until someone says that isn't enough tuners.


But James, I remember back quite some time ago when you suggested a method where Dish could add any number of tuners as technology could supply. Except it involved two cable runs to such a future Hopper to supply all six DPP frequency blocks from a 1000.x dish.

You also said "sorry" for the international channel service, as they wouldn't fit. So given that, I'm really interested in how or if Dish can maintain a single cable feed for the Hopper 3 to supply 16 tuners with the conventional stacking of whole 500 MHz frequency blocks Dish uses.

Great looking product so far otherwise though. ..

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> You also said "sorry" for the international channel service, as they wouldn't fit. So given that, I'm really interested in how or if Dish can maintain a single cable feed for the Hopper 3 to supply 16 tuners with the conventional stacking of whole 500 MHz frequency blocks Dish uses.


I am not expecting a single cable to the Hopper 3. I am expecting two cables carrying all the polarities needed (the caveat being international channels on 118). Unless DISH pulls some SWM like magic.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It contains a two TB hard drive for up to 500 hours of high-definition recording (or 2,000 hours of standard definition recording).


No change in the hard drive size. Same hours of storage (ie: HD vs SD). Except for UHD, wouldn't that make UHD storage about 125 hours? Seems a bit small.



Stewart Vernon said:


> For 4K viewing, the Hopper 3 can decode and output 60 FPS and 10-bit color.


Gack, same crappy color depth. So much for dark or underwater scenes looking good.


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

toricred said:


> Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Dish still hasn't delivered what they promised last year so I wouldn't expect to see any of this for at least another year.


During the retailer chat they did suggest not keeping many Hopper with Slings in stock as something new was going to be announced at CES 2016. I would expect this to be coming soon and will update you when I am able to order them as a Authorized Retailer.


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

James Long said:


> I am not expecting a single cable to the Hopper 3. I am expecting two cables carrying all the polarities needed (the caveat being international channels on 118). Unless DISH pulls some SWM like magic.


Even the Hopper and Hopper with Sling required 2 cables from the LNB to the Solo Node then 1 to the hopper. New Hybrid LNBs only require 1 cable to LNB to the Solo Hub. Wiring details have not been released yet for Hopper 3 but it may require more than 1 wire to LNB. I would expect it to take advantage or even require the new Hybrid LNB. Looks like Super Joey can now be eliminated with 16 Tuners in the Hopper 3, who needs the extra 2 in the Super Joey.


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What did they promise last year but not deliver? I'm not being snarky, I seriously can't think of anything off the top of my head that was announced but didn't happen.


Probably the 4k Joey. It was announced at CES 2015 but I have never seen where we can order them. They probably wanted to hold them for release with the Hopper 3.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

aeontech said:


> Even the Hopper and Hopper with Sling required 2 cables from the LNB to the Solo Node then 1 to the hopper. New Hybrid LNBs only require 1 cable to LNB to the Solo Hub. Wiring details have not been released yet for Hopper 3 but it may require more than 1 wire to LNB. I would expect it to take advantage or even require the new Hybrid LNB. Looks like Super Joey can now be eliminated with 16 Tuners in the Hopper 3, who needs the extra 2 in the Super Joey.


Yeah ... that's what I'm hearing over at Satelliteguys.us. According to Dish CTO Vivek Khemka, the Hopper 3 will exclusively use the hybrid LNBF, nodes, and taps.

Sorry for my post earlier, but wasn't aware of this new DPH LNBF and accessories.

Been a DIRECTV sub. all my life ... 

Now if I can only find a technical explanation for how it actually works beyond just the wiring diagrams I'm encountering for it so far.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Seven rooms is great. That's a lot of throughput on the hard drive. I've also noticed I haven't seen anything say it can record 16 channels (ok 20 really) and play back 7 shows (10 maybe) all at the same time. Is 30 streams doable on one hard drive?

I am sure I'm just paranoid but I hope this thing is really that good!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

How is this Sports Bar going to work? The HD lite being beamed down now is barely watchable. Just because its on a 4K screen doesn't fix anything if the feed quality doesn't change.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

camo said:


> How is this Sports Bar going to work? The HD lite being beamed down now is barely watchable. Just because its on a 4K screen doesn't fix anything if the feed quality doesn't change.


Well actually it should give you a better picture, though a smaller one of course, since Dish's lower resolution 1440 x 1080P HD lite is displayed over a smaller screen area only 1/4 the size of full screen. So the pixel density is much higher now. ... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## RL_Bynum (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just on chat on dishnetwork.com and was told that it would be available by the middle of February or possibly late February, and I got on a list to be notified.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Figires I just resubscribed and got a hopper and two joey's and I just bought a 4k tv. Oh well' its only a 43" and there's not a lot of 4k material available anyhow, I wouldn't trade OTA ability for that anyhow


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Seven rooms is great. That's a lot of throughput on the hard drive. I've also noticed I haven't seen anything say it can record 16 channels (ok 20 really) and play back 7 shows (10 maybe) all at the same time. Is 30 streams doable on one hard drive?
> 
> I am sure I'm just paranoid but I hope this thing is really that good!


Stick with DIRECTV and you won't have to worry about it. 

Does DISH need to explicitly state "30 streams at one time" to calm the fear, uncertainty and doubt?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Scarpad said:


> Figires I just resubscribed and got a hopper and two joey's and I just bought a 4k tv. Oh well' its only a 43" and there's not a lot of 4k material available anyhow, I wouldn't trade OTA ability for that anyhow


You should be able to replace a Joey with a Joey 4K when they become available. There should be other offers once the new equipment is released.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

I would think a 4k joey needs a 4k hopper


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

16 tuners WoW that nice but it all ready a BIG useless paper weight as the spec don't show any listing for HDMI 1.x, And sad part is the new Dish Hopper 4k along with Joey 4k you need all new a TV or Monitor that support 4k and has to have HDMI 2.x port and I wouldn't be at all surprise if some of premium channels will req HDPC 2.2 support in order for them to work.
To me this going to be a big failure unless you got income to burn on all gear


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Well actually it should give you a better picture, though a smaller one of course, since Dish's lower resolution 1440 x 1080P HD lite is displayed over a smaller screen area only 1/4 the size of full screen. So the pixel density is much higher now. ...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


I was afraid of that. I would rather have 1-70" picture with real HD vs 100 with HD lite. This subject about having more turners does nothing for me. Its no more than a band-aid covering up the real issue HD lite being broadcast. Whatever floats peoples boat, I guess.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Vivek Khemka said that the H3 will be out this month, not February.

It is reported to be already in some warehouses, ready to roll out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Sure it's done to lessen the delivery burden, but not only is the picture size smaller, there are less colors and that's more noticeable. The Hopper 2 does the same thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Seven rooms is great. That's a lot of throughput on the hard drive. I've also noticed I haven't seen anything say it can record 16 channels (ok 20 really) and play back 7 shows (10 maybe) all at the same time. Is 30 streams doable on one hard drive?
> 
> I am sure I'm just paranoid but I hope this thing is really that good!


It pretty much has to do what you speculate... because if it couldn't, then it would be useless. Having 16 tuners IF they can't all be used at the same time is meaningless. Now, I could see where doing all that and streaming to 7 different rooms could be taxing, but again IF they put that many tuners in the box and don't plan on supporting that many streams it is overkill. So I have to think it is fully capable of doing all this or they'd have put less tuners in the thing.



camo said:


> How is this Sports Bar going to work? The HD lite being beamed down now is barely watchable. Just because its on a 4K screen doesn't fix anything if the feed quality doesn't change.


You must be missing how the feature works. It's like today's side-by-side mode except as a 4-up. On a 4K display you have twice the horizontal and twice the vertical resolution of a 1080p display... so in 4-up mode, each quadrant would be displaying a 1080p image. It's a feature that will only be supported on a 4K display, I presume, so as already suggested it should make for sharp looking 4-up display.



SHS said:


> 16 tuners WoW that nice but it all ready a BIG useless paper weight as the spec don't show any listing for HDMI 1.x, And sad part is the new Dish Hopper 4k along with Joey 4k you need all new a TV or Monitor that support 4k and has to have HDMI 2.x port and I wouldn't be at all surprise if some of premium channels will req HDPC 2.2 support in order for them to work.
> To me this going to be a big failure unless you got income to burn on all gear


You posted this in another thread, and it doesn't make sense there either. HDMI 2.x is supposed to be fully backwards compatible, and many have suggested that current HDMI "high speed" cables should perform just fine for HDMI 2.x requirements. The change isn't to the connector but to the hardware behind the connector... and aside from perhaps some of the more advanced features, there's no reason the Hopper3 can't connect to any set with an HDMI port... it's just if you don't have a 4K TV you can't use those features... and perhaps there will be a handful or less of things that might require the HDMI2.x support, but most things should be fine.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

It not alway fully 100% backwards compatible Stewart as some fix with firmware need be done on the TV side which can't be done by the user them self and some case not even done at as there not always flash upgrade able.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SHS said:


> It not alway fully 100% backwards compatible Stewart as some fix with firmware need be done on the TV side which can't be done by the user them self and some case not even done at as there not always flash upgrade able.


What you're saying makes no sense. The newer technology in the Hopper 3 is what needs to be backwards compatible with the older tech in the TV... there wouldn't be a need to "fix" the TV firmware to be compatible with technology it doesn't "know" exists... I'll say again, HDMI 2.x is (according to the specs) supposed to be backwards compatible... so that when you connect to an HDMI 1.x device, you get all the features that the HDMI 1.x is capable of supporting. I don't see any reason for there to be any problems here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Scarpad said:


> I would think a 4k joey needs a 4k hopper


You would think wrong. The 4K joey will work with a regular Hopper.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

"he Hopper is the center of the whole-home entertainment experience and connects to additional TVs via standard Joey, Wireless Joey and the soon to be released 4K Joey."

So, to make sure I read the thread right, the Super Joey goes away, and the Hopper 3 requires new wiring, which differs from the install configuration for Hopper with Sling and a Super Joey. Is that correct?

I ask, because less than a year ago, I swapped a Joey fro a Super Joey, and that required an installer do make a number of changes. It looks like the same thing will be required for a Hopper 3 and Joey.

one other question, will the new Hopper 3 allow for more than one OTA tuner?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

nmetro said:


> "he Hopper is the center of the whole-home entertainment experience and connects to additional TVs via standard Joey, Wireless Joey and the soon to be released 4K Joey."
> 
> So, to make sure I read the thread right, the Super Joey goes away, and the Hopper 3 requires new wiring, which differs from the install configuration for Hopper with Sling and a Super Joey. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


From what I understand;

No SJ with the Hopper 3. Yes a change in wiring, but less of it needed making for a cleaner install. And the LNB must be changed from the DPP one for a new DPH one. An EA twin or WA triple.

(i.e. the "Dish Pro Plus" one for a new "Dish Pro Hybrid" one.)

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, the good news here is... the new setup sounds like it should need less cabling than previous installations... so it should be easier to upgrade to a Hopper3 setup than in the past with newer technology. The hard part would be swapping out the LNBs, depending on where your Dish is installed... but overall less cabling should make for smoother and quicker installs and upgrades.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> 8 bit color is the usual now, 10 bit is far from crappy, it is the new standard for HDR.
> 
> 
> > For 4K viewing, the Hopper 3 can decode and output 60 FPS and 10-bit color.
> ...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It pretty much has to do what you speculate... because if it couldn't, then it would be useless. Having 16 tuners IF they can't all be used at the same time is meaningless. Now, I could see where doing all that and streaming to 7 different rooms could be taxing, but again IF they put that many tuners in the box and don't plan on supporting that many streams it is overkill. So I have to think it is fully capable of doing all this or they'd have put less tuners in the thing.
> 
> You must be missing how the feature works. It's like today's side-by-side mode except as a 4-up. On a 4K display you have twice the horizontal and twice the vertical resolution of a 1080p display... so in 4-up mode, each quadrant would be displaying a 1080p image. It's a feature that will only be supported on a 4K display, I presume, so as already suggested it should make for sharp looking 4-up display.
> 
> You posted this in another thread, and it doesn't make sense there either. HDMI 2.x is supposed to be fully backwards compatible, and many have suggested that current HDMI "high speed" cables should perform just fine for HDMI 2.x requirements. The change isn't to the connector but to the hardware behind the connector... and aside from perhaps some of the more advanced features, there's no reason the Hopper3 can't connect to any set with an HDMI port... it's just if you don't have a 4K TV you can't use those features... and perhaps there will be a handful or less of things that might require the HDMI2.x support, but most things should be fine.


I was pondering if they where locking six of the tuners to just live tv for clients.... So they'd still be very useful. After their six tuner hopper that wasn't really six tuners I doubt what their marketing department claims as much as any other companies claims for anything.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> No SJ with the Hopper 3. Yes a change in wiring, but less of it needed making for a cleaner install. And the LNB must be changed from the DPP one for a new DPH one. An EA twin or WA triple.
> 
> (i.e. the "Dish Pro Plus" one for a new "Dish Pro Hybrid" one.)


The Western & Eastern Arc DPH LNBFs will _only_ work with *1000.2* dishes -- so long 1000, 1000+, 1000.4, etc. However, both DPH LNBFs have an LNB input for wing dishes (like 77 & 118.7).

BTW, for you RVers with a Winegard Travler (an automatic 1000.2), the current DPP LNBF can be updated to a DPH LNBF. Here's the DPH Upgrade Instructions.

Here's a wiring diagram current maximum-sized DPH Hopper 3 network (7 TVs):


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I was pondering if they where locking six of the tuners to just live tv for clients.... So they'd still be very useful. After their six tuner hopper that wasn't really six tuners I doubt what their marketing department claims as much as any other companies claims for anything.


This one is being marketed as 16 ... even though it will do more.

http://www.dish.com/ces/


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank Zulu about time they got this down one cable


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I am looking forward to seeing the stack plan for the LNB. The original nodes stack three 500mhz bands. Each band being one polarity of one satellite, 16 transponders per band. If DISH is stacking 60mhz chunks of bands theoretically DISH could do 25 tuners. If the spacing is 90mhz then the cable limit would be 16.

A press release from MaxLinear seems to match DISH's need ...
_"The MxL868 is part of a family of SoCs designed to replace existing analog channel-stacking ICs that can only support up to three channels per device. The MxL868 has eight FSC inputs and features up to three IF outputs."_

DISH's DPP is three channels (three 500mhz bands). So what are the limits on MaxLinear's new product?

_"All of the MxL86x devices have banks of programmable channel select filters and support stacked outputs in excess of 32 channels in a static configuration and 24 channels in fully dynamic channel assignment mode.

"All parts support both FSK and DiSEqC operation on the IF port. They come with a software environment that includes a real-time operating system running on an embedded 32-bit CPU with a complete set of APIs to control the band translation and channel stacking engine and the chip interfaces."_

So the Hopper 3 needs 16 feeds ... it looks like this device will do 24 dynamically. Room for the future.

http://www.maxlinear.com/maxlinears-digital-channel-stacking-soc-deployed-by-mti-in-next-generation-odu-now-shipping-to-north-american-satellite-operator-market/


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Do any Dish primary receivers support UHF remotes allowing control other than line of sight?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon J said:


> Do any Dish primary receivers support UHF remotes allowing control other than line of sight?


The Hopper/Joey remotes are not line of sight. Some older receivers also have UHF remotes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

> You must be missing how the feature works. It's like today's side-by-side mode except as a 4-up. On a 4K display you have twice the horizontal and twice the vertical resolution of a 1080p display... so in 4-up mode, each quadrant would be displaying a 1080p image. It's a feature that will only be supported on a 4K display, I presume, so as already suggested it should make for sharp looking 4-up display.


Are you saying quad PIP won't work on a non 4KTV? I don't see why it wouldn't work on a current 1080p display.

But it's about time someone offered quad PIP, I've been asking for this for years. I hope D* steps up to the plate and offers this too.

I've always said that D* has the better sports offerings and picture quality but Dish has the better hardware.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The quad POP (its pop, picture outside picture) gives four 1080 HD Screens each using 1/4 of the 4k screen so yes it will only work on a 4k set. Now if they were to decide to down res the images then they could make it work on a 720 or 1080 TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> The quad POP (its pop, picture outside picture) gives four 1080 HD Screens each using 1/4 of the 4k screen so yes it will only work on a 4k set. Now if they were to decide to down res the images then they could make it work on a 720 or 1080 TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


No it not PiP that old Overlay Tech but I do belive it still support reg PiP mode but now days with Quad Steam it call Multi-View where it using Video Mixing Renderer or Enhanced Video Renderer mode for rescaling the video and there are other name one could call it Mosaic Feature or Channel Surfing mode.
Yup agree there no reason why they couldn't support 720 or 1080 TV as well as PC have been able to do that for min years now.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> The Hopper/Joey remotes are not line of sight. Some older receivers also have UHF remotes.


If they are not line of sight or UHF how do they communicate! Or do I misunderstand?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> The quad POP (its pop, picture outside picture) gives four 1080 HD Screens each using 1/4 of the 4k screen so yes it will only work on a 4k set. Now if they were to decide to down res the images then they could make it work on a 720 or 1080 TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Didn't the release say it will do it at a lower res on non 4K tvs?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Jon J said:


> If they are not line of sight or UHF how do they communicate! Or do I misunderstand?


It could be Bluetooth or WiFI or RF


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon J said:


> If they are not line of sight or UHF how do they communicate! Or do I misunderstand?


The 40.0 remotes are labeled "40.0 UHF 2G". UHF extends up to 3GHz so it would include 2.4 GHz Wi-Fi. Not the same protocol used on older UHF remotes (which explains the "2G"). Pairing a remote with a receiver is done differently.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SHS said:


> No it not PiP that old Overlay Tech but I do belive it still support reg PiP mode but now days with Quad Steam it call Multi-View where it using Video Mixing Renderer or Enhanced Video Renderer mode for rescaling the video and there are other name one could call it Mosaic Feature or Channel Surfing mode.
> Yup agree there no reason why they couldn't support 720 or 1080 TV as well as PC have been able to do that for min years now.


Internally it could still be "PiP" but that is really an argument of semantics. (The side by side "PiP" provided on older receivers could be described as two PiP windows in a third base picture that is all black screen.)

The "build your own mosaic" feature of the Hopper 3 will be six pictures of the customer choosing put together on the same screen. Assuming they make it look like the current satellite fed mosaics there will be a seventh picture that will appear to be a background (although technically it could be a foreground superimposed over the six PiP elements).

The current mosaic channels are built at DISH with overlays added by the receiver to denote which channel is being heard, provide menu selections and to block viewing of channels not subscribed. The base image is a HD feed (for the Hopper version) transmitted as if it were any other HD channel. The SD mosaic has its own SD feed.

Overlays are used more often than not on DISH receivers. When one enters a menu or app the picture resizes to fit a window and the menu or app is drawn over the picture framed in black image. On full screen apps or menus the screen is often drawn over the channel's picture (no resize needed).

Is "picture on black" a PiP technology? That brings us back to the semantic argument. The new "choose your own mosaic" will probably be argued as being PiP or POP depending on who puts forth the argument --- a six POP screen with a menu overlay? As long as it works the vowel is less important.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> The 40.0 remotes are labeled "40.0 UHF 2G". UHF extends up to 3GHz so it would include 2.4 GHz Wi-Fi. Not the same protocol used on older UHF remotes (which explains the "2G"). Pairing a remote with a receiver is done differently.


Thanks, James. I switched from Dish to DIRECTV fourteen years ago so I know nothing about current Dish offerings. However, the new 16 tuner receiver the announced at CES is very interesting. The reason for my remote question is that I use one DVR to feed two TVs in different rooms and a UHF remote allows me to control the receiver from either room. I was just hoping I could do the same thing with the new Dish receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

To save countertop space and in memory of a 301 that got a little wet my wife's Hopper is located in the basement instead of the kitchen. It seems to work just as well. There are others that put their Hoppers in ventilated equipment cabinets for the home theater and other supported by RF locations.

The downside is IR control. IR control of the Hopper is one set of codes. So if you have two hoppers within sight an IR remote will control both. Which affects people who put their Hoppers close together.

The new Hopper 3 will make setting up a home distribution center easier.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for helping me to understand, James.

It also just dawned on me that I have been mistakenly using the term UHF when I meant RF. If Dish receivers are both IR and RF capable then I would be good to go.


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

So... will this Hopper allow us to see and record local channels and sub channels?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rickc said:


> So... will this Hopper allow us to see and record local channels and sub channels?


If you're referring to the H3's capability to view and record OTA local signals from the attached dongle module. yes.

As far as satellite delivered locals and secondary sub-channels, that is up to programing decisions of the broadcaster Dish, not the capabilities of the H3.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rickc said:


> So... will this Hopper allow us to see and record local channels and sub channels?


One additional channel or subchannel at a time with an additional module attached.
The same capability as the Hopper and Hopper w/Sling.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

James Long said:


> One additional channel or subchannel at a time with an additional module attached.
> The same capability as the Hopper and Hopper w/Sling.


So can the Joeys access the OTA channels as well (assuming the main hopper is not?)


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

cpalmer2k said:


> So can the Joeys access the OTA channels as well (assuming the main hopper is not?)


Yes. The Joey's can join the same OTA program as the Hopper is using as well.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how existing customers like myself who are not in a Dish contract and have the original hopper can upgrade to HOPPER3? Since there are 16 feeds simultaneously will new LNB or nodes be required??


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> Does anyone know how existing customers like myself who are not in a Dish contract and have the original hopper can upgrade to HOPPER3? ...


I'm sure you can, however I don't think official prices for it have been established yet. Not to mention any discount deals Dish will likely offer you for the H3 and to get back under contract with them.



> ... Since there are 16 feeds simultaneously will new LNB or nodes be required??


New LNB required? = Yes, a "Dish Pro Hybrid" (or dpH) for a 1000.2 dish. If you don't have a 1000.2 already, then you will need both installed.

Nodes? = No, new smaller devices call "Hubs" are used for installations with the new dpH LNB.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You'll also likely need to have patience while the Hopper3 goes through early bug fixing iterations.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

So any idea on possible pricing and will there be any way for current subscribers to upgrade with out paying out the ...................


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Free upgrade to qualified customers (credit history, etc.).


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

63thk said:


> So any idea on possible pricing and will there be any way for current subscribers to upgrade with out paying out the ...................


I've talked with several CSRs and finally got one to give me a $0 to $149 upgrade fee, depending on . . . we'll see.

Anyway, if you're hot to trot, you can always buy a Hopper 3.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Ah, it's the Hopper 3 that gets the potentially spying voice remote. I was wondering whatever happened to that. I wonder if that means the Hopper 3 also gets that sucky Carbon UI.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Will it work with existing Joey's? 
Also does it have HDCP 2.2?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

63thk said:


> Will it work with existing Joey's?
> Also does it have HDCP 2.2?


1. It is supposed to, but there is talk that with the H3 they'll replace them with the new ones as part of the deal. Won't know for sure for a little while.
2. Don't know, but it may not really matter.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

63thk said:


> Will it work with existing Joey's?
> Also does it have HDCP 2.2?


Yes. 1st Generation Joeys will be replaced with faster JoeyCRs for better results.
Yes. HDCP 2.2 will be present along with HDMI 2.0 (for a secure 4K output).


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

James Long said:


> Yes. 1st Generation Joeys will be replaced with faster JoeyCRs for better results.
> Yes. HDCP 2.2 will be present along with HDMI 2.0 (for a secure 4K output).


Will the HDCP 2.2 be on device or will you also need a HDMI on your TV with 2.2


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

can you use a Hopper 1 or 2 in a system with the Hopper 3


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

To answer your last two questions.
HDCP 2.2 has to be on the tv too
H3 cannot be mixed with the older Hoppers, and only one can be installed.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

63thk said:


> can you use a Hopper 1 or 3 in a system with the Hopper 3


Nope ....

New dpH LNB can support the H3 *or* H1, H2, and SJ. Thus called a "hybrid" LNB. 

But it can't support both types of equipment in the same installation.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

Here's some Hopper 3, Joey 2.0, 4K Joey, 50/52 Remotes, and DPH Networking info I found online: Dealer Info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

63thk said:


> Will the HDCP 2.2 be on device or will you also need a HDMI on your TV with 2.2


It is a handshake. Both devices need HDCP 2.2 to talk to each other at that level of security. If both devices do not have HDCP 2.2 they will secure the channel at the next highest level available. IIRC: 4K requires HDCP 2.2 so without HDCP 2.2 there will be no 4K from providers.



63thk said:


> can you use a Hopper 1 or 3 in a system with the Hopper 3


The Hopper 3 plus Joeys is the system. Other than migrating content over to a Hopper 3, the older Hoppers will not be compatible in a system.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Zulu said:


> Here's some Hopper 3, Joey 2.0, 4K Joey, 50/52 Remotes, and DPH Networking info I found online: Dealer Info.


Hey nice find ...

Though I really don't quite understand why the 1st generation tap can not also be used in a H3 dpH install. 
As the two bandwidths to be separated, MoCA (650-875 MHz) and satellite (950 MHz and above) are the same.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

So which remote will you get with the H3. Anything is an improvement over the current one. It just has way to many buttons on it


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Looks like you get the one that could spy on you.

Too many buttons, LOL.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't believe the one with the touchpad and voice commands will be available at the launch of the Hopper 3. I saw somewhere that it comes with a new remote with fewer buttons than the one that comes with the current Hopper.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> Looks like you get the one that could spy on you.
> 
> Too many buttons, LOL.


The "press to talk" button might be your favorite.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

That is presuming that you always need to press a button. 

It was interesting to watch that DISH representative last year demonstrate the new voice remote. I hope DISH made some improvements after what the rep showed. Me, give me a remote with buttons. Lots of buttons. The more buttons the better. I don't want some stripped down thing that awkwardly works and has less functionality then what I already have.

Hang on, I think I'm channeling Billy Mays' ninth cousin...

Hi, Billy Mays' ninth cousin here. Are remote buttons confusing? Are their too many? Well DISH has the answer for you. Introducing the new voice remote. This remote is streamlined for your personal enjoyment to make watching TV a more natural experience. That's right, the new voice remote delivers intuitive commands by swiping and pinching. Gone are the days of the laborious chore of pressing. This remote features the most sophisticated voice recognition technology on the planet that responds to your every command. No longer do you have to fumble with unnecessary buttons. Fumbling is bad. Its simplified design has chrome highlights and red racing striping down the sides. Buckle in and hold on, because for the next 30 minutes you are about to take off for the most exciting experience of your life....

The voice remote can not make toast, nor does it vibrate. Chicken sacrifices are not required, but nay become required in the future. Small woodland creatures do not live in Billy's beard. Do not use near open
flame. Deals are for new subs only. If your spoken words include personal or other sensitive information, that information will be among the data captured and transmitted, possibly insecure, to a third party.

Seriously, I hope I'm wrong about the remote collecting private conversations, which is what Samsung does through their Smart televisions. Reminds me of George Orwell's telescreens in 1984, where big brother listens to what people say in their homes. Thankfully, we are not there yet.

While DISH already collects viewing metrics, companies like Google, LG, Microsoft, Samsung and others -- they start to taste that extra data collection revenue, so why not DISH. DISH needs the money, too. Especially with another lawsuit looming and a big one at that. Wherever Aunt Millie's doctor diagnosis conversation ends up, I hope the servers are secure and they don't get hacked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> That is presuming that you always need to press a button.


You are presuming that one doesn't have to press a button "Hey Siri, what is the weather forecast?".

There is a button to press. I'll lean toward the presumption that it will need to be pressed.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I'm presuming that you would always need to press the button. When Samsung TVs were discovered to have a flaw that allowed a hacker to root the TV, they were able to turn on the camera without also turning on the camera activity LED. No remote buttons were pushed. No trace on the screen. Wasn't there also websites dedicated to allowing people to tune-in to these rooted Samsung TVs in people's homes, where they could change homes the same way you change channels on a television? That flaw was patched, but it demonstrates the vulnerabilities of Internet connected devices. And, that happened before Samsung wasn't setting an example of spying on their own customers.

What do you think DISH would do if you can't talk? Do you think they would have an alternative remote for those folks? How useful would the voice remote be if there is an option to disable the voice commands?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is an optional remote.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

That's good news. They should mention that more often.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The 50.0 is the voice remote and the 52.0 is not. Is that how it works?


----------



## gpauljr (Jul 11, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance, but I am currently a DirecTV customer and have eight TVs and eight DVRs. Am interested in this new Hopper, but how does it handle eight TVs, so that they can all receive the same recorded shows?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper 3 system is designed for up to seven rooms. It is a client server model with the server doing all of the heavy lifting (16 tuners, DVR functions) and the clients streaming content from the server.

The system is not designed for eight TVs.


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

FYI to everyone.. Got a call from my distributor today and Dish has pushed back the release date of the Hopper 3, it was supposed to be 1/29 but now is unknown. I was upset as I have 4 of them sitting there and people anxious to get them. I will keep you all updated on the release date as I get more info.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

James Long said:


> James Long, on 29 Jan 2016 - 12:10 AM, said:
> 
> The Hopper 3 system is designed for up to seven rooms. It is a client server model with the server doing all of the heavy lifting (16 tuners, DVR functions) and the clients streaming content from the server.
> 
> The system is not designed for eight TVs.


I heard it was designed for up to seven rooms to but 1 Hopper v3 an up to 6 Joey for a total 7 device



> FYI to everyone.. Got a call from my distributor today and Dish has pushed back the release date of the Hopper 3, it was supposed to be 1/29 but now is unknown. I was upset as I have 4 of them sitting there and people anxious to get them. I will keep you all updated on the release date as I get more info.


Yup I heard the same thing to


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

NEW FYI!!!! Hopper 3 available Jan 30th!!! It will have some features disabled or not available but its ready to go!!! Features will be turned on soon in software updates.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

aeontech said:


> NEW FYI!!!! Hopper 3 available Jan 30th!!! It will have some features disabled or not available but its ready to go!!! Features will be turned on soon in software updates.


That dumbest day to it on a saturday


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> That dumbest day to it on a saturday


Why?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> lparsons21, on 29 Jan 2016 - 8:54 PM, said:
> 
> Why?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Becuase I want it like last week that why


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

aeontech said:


> It will have some features disabled or not available but its ready to go!!! Features will be turned on soon in software updates.


In other words, it's ready to go only because DISH found out at the last minute features were broken and it was easier to disabled them.

IMO the Hopper 3 is only marginally appealing at this time. The 4K content is almost none existent. You can only have one and while that will eventually change, right now it's unacceptable. The 16 tuners are interesting, but overkill. The hard drive is only 2 TB. Given my past experiences with DISH firmware updates there's going to be periods of fixes correcting the corrections, followed by long periods of waiting for a bug to be fixed. I think I'll let the people riding the bleeding edge deal with that and wait a year or more for the firmware to mature, maybe for a hardware revision and get a better unit.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ill still believe it can record 16 channles and watch seven other previously recorded streams on seven different tvs all in hd all at the same time when someone actually does it. And if it does, I will be thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Regarding seven TVs, how is that suppose to work?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:36 AM, said:inkahauts, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:36 AM, said:
> 
> Ill still believe it can record 16 channles and watch seven other previously recorded streams on seven different tvs all in hd all at the same time when someone actually does it. And if it does, I will be thoroughly impressed.


Some how I do not think it can do all that with one harddrive, If I can get hand on the Hopper 3 you can beat on me test that and if it fail then there a bunch of lies just like with the so call Hopper v2 and 8 Recording with Super Joy which not of my chossing but need less to at time I had no other option do to the dran trees where in the way at new houes we move to so no good line of sight for DirecTV, that how I end up get the Hopper. I couldn't cable install a bunch redtape.



Blowgun said:


> Regarding seven TVs, how is that suppose to work?


That eazy one Hopper and 6 Joey by Coax Cable, Ethernet Cable or Wireless


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Woo Hoo! My Hopper 3 will be installed this afternoon!

I believe there is some crow to be eaten by some posters... 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Woo Hoo! My Hopper 3 will be installed this afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I suspect that you will be posting the results.

Sent by my trusty IBM keyboard via a home built PC. I'm sick of hearing about Tapatalk.............


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Woo Hoo! My Hopper 3 will be installed this afternoon!
> 
> I believe there is some crow to be eaten by some posters...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Just got off the phone with them dran they want $260 forget that soon as my 2 year contract over in a few months there junk Hopper v2 and Super Joey, Joey are goning back.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> Just got off the phone with them dran they want $260 forget that soon as my 2 year contract over in a few months there junk Hopper v2 and Super Joey, Joey are goning back.


LOL! I've been with dish, direct and cable and of them all, the worst is cable equipment followed closely by Direct. With cable a TiVo cures the problem, with Direct, the TiVo unit is even worse!
Let me know when you actually leave Dish and I'll wish you a fond goodbye...

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

SHS said:


> Just got off the phone with them dran they want $260 forget that soon as my 2 year contract over in a few months there junk Hopper v2 and Super Joey, Joey are goning back.


Bye!!!! You won't find better hardware anywhere else.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SHS said:


> Some how I do not think it can do all that with one harddrive, If I can get hand on the Hopper 3 you can beat on me test that and if it fail then there a bunch of lies just like with the so call Hopper v2 and 8 Recording with Super Joy which not of my chossing but need less to at time I had no other option do to the dran trees where in the way at new houes we move to so no good line of sight for DirecTV, that how I end up get the Hopper. I couldn't cable install a bunch redtape.


Your misunderstanding of how the system works is not a lie by DISH. And it is certainly not enough to spread lies about DISH.

I wish that DISH did not count the four PTAT channels and say a Hopper could record six shows and a Hopper w/Super Joey could record eight shows. It helps confused people get mad when they find out that the eight counts their four local network affiliates. But it is easy to demonstrate six simultaneous recordings on a Hopper and eight on a Hopper w/SuperJoey. And the four local networks carry the most popular content on TV so it isn't like DISH is claiming you can record eight channels "four must be shopping channels".

16 tuners are there on a Hopper 3 ... no lie ... PTAT on one of the tuners and add an OTA module for the 20th recordable source. We had a good discussion on the hard drive fears in the DirecTV forum thread. Your fear that a hard drive will not handle recording 19+ DISH HD feeds as well as playing back up to 12 DISH HD feeds at the same time will not stop the hard drive from actually performing.

I realize that the specifications put forth are mind blowing. But that is no reason to hate the device sight unseen.

One should also realize that the older Hoppers have first day problems ... not a good thing but a known thing. It takes 24-48 hours for the system to settle in. And with any new technology there will be some extra issues. If you are not of the temperament to handle such things getting a device in the first few months of release is not for you.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Actually I had a Hopper replaced a few days ago an it repopulated and was ready in all respects within just about an hour or a shade over. I was pleasantly surprised.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

﻿


lparsons21 said:


> lparsons21, on 30 Jan 2016 - 10:29 AM, said:
> 
> LOL! I've been with dish, direct and cable and of them all, the worst is cable equipment followed closely by Direct. With cable a TiVo cures the problem, with Direct, the TiVo unit is even worse!
> Let me know when you actually leave Dish and I'll wish you a fond goodbye...
> ...


Yup I know and guest what CableONE TiVo box but it not my only option



patmurphey said:


> patmurphey, on 30 Jan 2016 - 10:33 AM, said:
> 
> Bye!!!! You won't find better hardware anywhere else.


Well your that where yout kind worng there TiVo, Cable Card device like HDHomeRun or Ceton InfiniTV (I need WMC for it to work) and DirecTV and not I'm 100% sure but I think AT&T U-verse TV is being install in the town where livet as there runing fiber optic line around town



James Long said:


> James Long, on 30 Jan 2016 - 10:39 AM, said:
> 
> Your misunderstanding of how the system works is not a lie by DISH. And it is certainly not enough to spread lies about DISH.
> 
> ...


Sorry John PTAT is missing lead end of story and you don't get 6 channel only 5 channel with Hopper v2 w/Super Joey


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You are convinced, I'll give you that. In the meantime I'll be moving on to the best hardware/software in the business right now.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SHS said:


> ﻿Sorry John PTAT is missing lead end of story and you don't get 6 channel only 5 channel with Hopper v2 w/Super Joey


Five tuners, eight channels if four are your local network affiliates (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC).
"Six channels" is the claim for a single Hopper (three tuners).
John?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

James Long said:


> James Long, on 30 Jan 2016 - 11:33 AM, said:James Long, on 30 Jan 2016 - 11:33 AM, said:
> 
> Five tuners, eight channels if four are your local network affiliates (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC).
> "Six channels" is the claim for a single Hopper (three tuners).
> John?


Ture but truth is that only apply from 8PM to 10PM or was it 11PM I forgot so in reality it still a white lie becuases all thoses network affiliates are multiplexed in to 1 steam for one tuner channel that how I see it, I don't watch any local network affiliates and I haven't in over almost 15 year as there nothing good on them any way in fact nobody in our houes hold even watch anything from them channels, Well all most nobody as I only just started watching one show becuases I like the X-File other then that if it wasn't there I would even waste my time it.
The Plan was to add 2nd Super Joey and that would cover are tuner needs and I told at first we could add 2nd Super Joey but would have buy it but I didn't have the funds so save up 5 month later I call them back they said that I couldn't have 2nd Super Joey and wasn't a very camper being another lie.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Originally PTAT only worked during prime time, but a later software update at least a year ago changed that. You can record on all 4 broadcast channels any time of the day and only use one tuner to do it.
I'm amazed at the misinformation you keep posting. And the limits of PTAT were never hidden, they were always just the big 4 broadcast channels.
As to the SuperJoey, well I had no problem ordering one a bit after I signed up. It was installed by them with no upfront charges of any sort, just the equipment monthly fee.


Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> lparsons21, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:21 PM, said:lparsons21, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:21 PM, said:lparsons21, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:21 PM, said:
> 
> Originally PTAT only worked during prime time, but a later software update at least a year ago changed that. You can record on all 4 broadcast channels any time of the day and only use one tuner to do it.
> I'm amazed at the misinformation you keep posting. And the limits of PTAT were never hidden, they were always just the big 4 broadcast channels.
> ...


I wasn't ware of that as I disable it the first week we had the hopper as it was cuasing problem be it was on at time and that was all most 2 years ago Iparsons21.
Do you have two Super Joey? or one I was told we only allow one Super Joey but could get 2nd Hopper but I didn't deal with two recording scheduler


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SHS said:


> Ture but truth is that only apply from 8PM to 10PM or was it 11PM I forgot so in reality it still a white lie becuases all thoses network affiliates are multiplexed in to 1 steam for one tuner channel that how I see it, ...


Nope. The tuner is shareable 24x7. Any time one is watching or recording one or more of those local affiliates the same tuner is used. When a second of the affiliates is chosen the receiver shares the same tuner. It is NOT multiplexed into one stream any more than DIRECTV or any other carrier multiplexes their MPEG streams.

You may not watch those affiliates ... but that does not change the fact that other do. There are several of the top rated shows on broadcast and cable that I do not watch. That does not stop them from being the most popular content on TV.



SHS said:


> The Plan was to add 2nd Super Joey and that would cover are tuner needs and I told at first we could add 2nd Super Joey but would have buy it but I didn't have the funds so save up 5 month later I call them back they said that I couldn't have 2nd Super Joey and wasn't a very camper being another lie.


Who they that told you you could have a second Super Joey? Some retailer? People make mistakes ... especially on a newly released product and questions without scripted responses. One Super Joey per Hopper is all I have ever seen from DISH.

DISH was allowing a third Hopper if purchased. But no 2nd Super Joey or Super Joey with two Hoppers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Dish never offered or allowed more than one SuperJoey


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

James Long said:


> James Long, on 30 Jan 2016 - 12:52 PM, said:
> 
> Nope. The tuner is shareable 24x7. Any time one is watching or recording one or more of those local affiliates the same tuner is used. When a second of the affiliates is chosen the receiver shares the same tuner. It is NOT multiplexed into one stream any more than DIRECTV or any other carrier multiplexes their MPEG streams.
> 
> ...


Call dish on 3/27/2014 it wasn't a retailer James.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

SHS said:


> Call dish on 3/27/2014 it wasn't a retailer James.


Maybe you did....

But if Dish CSRs are anyway like DIRECTV's, and I don't see why they wouldn't be. It certainly wouldn't be a news bulletin for a CSR to give out erroneous information with absolutely no intent of lying.

Especially in areas involving new products and services as James says.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

All that *****ng paid off one on the way will be here monday :rolling:


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Ill still believe it can record 16 channles and watch seven other previously recorded streams on seven different tvs all in hd all at the same time when someone actually does it. And if it does, I will be thoroughly impressed.


http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/threads/scotts-mini-hopper-3-review.357203/


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My Hopper 3 is installed! This is the single fastest unit I've ever seen, much faster than the previous Hoppers and Genie HR44. And I set up 15 recordings and watched a different show live. No problem at all!

Inkahauts, time for some tasty crow!! I hear sautéed is nice... 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> My Hopper 3 is installed! This is the single fastest unit I've ever seen, much faster than the previous Hoppers and Genie HR44. And I set up 15 recordings and watched a different show live. No problem at all!
> 
> Inkahauts, time for some tasty crow!! I hear sautéed is nice...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Did also get newer Joey (Joey 2.0) dose it look like a Joey 4k ?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

No, I live alone and only have one tv. Just got the H3


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> No, I live alone and only have one tv. Just got the H3
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Ok thanks


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

SHS said:


> Did also get newer Joey (Joey 2.0) dose it look like a Joey 4k ?


The Joey 2.0 looks exactly the same as the original Joey.
The Joey 4k is smaller, and thinner.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> My Hopper 3 is installed! This is the single fastest unit I've ever seen, much faster than the previous Hoppers and Genie HR44. And I set up 15 recordings and watched a different show live. No problem at all!
> 
> Inkahauts, time for some tasty crow!! I hear sautéed is nice...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


No crow for me thanks. Never said it wasn't possible. Said I questioned dish getting it out this century based on past results and that I wanted to see it because I wondered how much was marketing twisting things. And I head things from people that went to ces that made certain things questionable. Although they are better than TiVo. :lol:

So all those channels in Hi Definition? That's certainly awesome. I hope everyone else takes notice. Now we need someone with a bunch of joeys too. . But that's great if it's really doing that many in Hi Definition all at the same time. I'd actually love to see you record 15 cable channels in Hi Definition and all four prime networks and watch something already recorded all in Hi definition. Realistically being able to record even 12 things at once would be awsome. 16 + 3 is having your cake and eating it too. Happy for ya. Wish I could even consider getting dish. But they aren't an option for me at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> So all those channels in Hi Definition? That's certainly awesome.


The released product is out and in people's homes and yet you still seek to spread uncertainty?
<Sigh> Welcome to the Internet.

Yes, it is possible to record/view live 20 *HD* programs at the same time while feeding video to the Hopper 3 and up to six Joeys. Mind blown.

(For those not following the math ... 16 tuners. Recording or watching four local affiliates (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) on the same tuner at any time brings it up to 19. One optional USB OTA tuner. 20 HD programs. Oh, and you can watch while recording on the same tuner.)


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Thinking about jumping over. 

Has Dish addressed the nightly 1am reboots? 

The H3 looks fantastic.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I was reading a review and the reviewer mentioned that if you already have a HwS, don't need 4K and don't have timer conflicts -- you probably don't need to upgrade to the H3 at this time. Other than sitting on the bleeding edge for bleeding edge sake, does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

FilmMixer said:


> Has Dish addressed the nightly 1am reboots?


If there wasn't a simple workaround for that annoying problem, that alone might make it worth upgrading.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Can someone confirm which remote they received with their H3?

Nice to know that the H3 still works with the 40.0 remote.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> The released product is out and in people's homes and yet you still seek to spread uncertainty?
> <Sigh> Welcome to the Internet.
> 
> Yes, it is possible to record/view live 20 *HD* programs at the same time while feeding video to the Hopper 3 and up to six Joeys. Mind blown.
> ...


Hogwash. Your interpretation of me spreading uncertainty is wrong. It's surprise. You know how people repeat things when its true in surprise. I am not saying in any way I doubt what he's saying. Try not to misinterpret. I've done nothing to say I won't believe it won't happen once an actual Customer gets it going. You seem to be the one attacking me at the moment. I'm not attacking what he is saying works.

I'm surprised First and foremost that it's actually out already and secondly that it's doing that. I fully expected fuzzy logic and not all streams to be in Hi Definition. Marketing spins stuff from all the carriers in misleading ways so I'm Skeptical of everyone anymore. But if he says it's working in the real world I'm in. He's been a long time contributor and honest about how he views stuff. If there was any marketing stupidity he'd have said immediately. It perplexes me how you'd think I was questioning that. I wasn't.

I'm interested next to see what someone says about how well the 4hd channels on a 4K screen does.

One thing this is leaps and bounds ahead of dtv genie now. Sadly dish isn't an option for me to consider but maybe it'll light a fire under dtvs collective caboose. Heck TiVo is even way behind now.


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> My Hopper 3 is installed! This is the single fastest unit I've ever seen, much faster than the previous Hoppers and Genie HR44. And I set up 15 recordings and watched a different show live. No problem at all!
> Inkahauts, time for some tasty crow!! I hear sautéed is nice...
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Did dish make you sign up for a new two year agreement? If so how much did your plan go up?
Congrats 
Mark


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark4470 said:


> Did dish make you sign up for a new two year agreement? If so how much did your plan go up?
> Congrats
> Mark


Yes a two year agreement and Nonething when up


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

How does the H3, (or all the Hoppers for that matter I guess) handle live buffering of the tuners?

Are all the tuners always active like TIVO and usually continuously buffer live TV on the last channel they were left when not in use recording a program and you can also switch between them?

Or is it something much more limited like DIRECTV's "Double Play" feature which has to be first activated and only involves 2 tuners for a 2 hour period if no remote control commands are detected?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> Yes a two year agreement and Nonething when up


In my case it actually went down. 
Before h3, $12 for HWS + $10 for SuperJoey, total $22
Now with just the h3, $15

As to how the tuners work, it appears they are on demand. But that isn't certain and may only be the tuner activity only shows a minimum of 3 and the will show more of them as they get pulled in to use. Either way it is all transparent.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> In my case it actually went down.
> Before h3, $12 for HWS + $10 for SuperJoey, total $22
> Now with just the h3, $15
> As to how the tuners work, it appears they are on demand. But that isn't certain and may only be the tuner activity only shows a minimum of 3 and the will show more of them as they get pulled in to use. Either way it is all transparent.
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


So they are not charging fee's for Joeys now, or did you get rid of the Joey?
Thanks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mark4470 said:


> So they are not charging fee's for Joeys now, or did you get rid of the Joey?
> Thanks


I got rid of the SuperJoey as it was only there for the extra tuners. Wasn't even connected to a tv or monitor. There are still Joey fees. If I had chosen to get a Joey the equipment total would have been a wash.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark4470 said:


> Mark4470, on 31 Jan 2016 - 07:50 AM, said:
> 
> So they are not charging fee's for Joeys now, or dos you get rid of the Joey?
> Thanks


If you read what he said he had Hopper and a SuperJoey total $22 now that he gotten raid of the SuperJoey and only has the Hopper 3 he save $7
In my case I have Hopper v2 $12, SuperJoey $10 and Joey v1 $7 total $29 which be trade in for Hopper v3 $15 and two newer Joey v2 $7 total for same 29 so in my case my bill stay the same


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Posted Today, 06:03 AM


Mark4470 said:


> So they are not charging fee's for Joeys now, or did you get rid of the Joey?
> Thanks


I got rid of the SuperJoey as it was only there for the extra tuners. Wasn't even connected to a tv or monitor. There are still Joey fees. If I had chosen to get a Joey the equipment total would have been a wash.

I'm curious, does the H3 have the elusive carbon UI?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nothing elusive about it. And yes, the h3 does have the carbon UI


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I've done nothing to say I won't believe it won't happen once an actual Customer gets it going.


Well you can stop ... since actual customers have the actual device in their actual homes and it is actually doing what you have questioned. There is no need to ask "will it do" questions when the answer has clearly been posted.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> If there wasn't a simple workaround for that annoying problem, that alone might make it worth upgrading.


I'm slow this morning....

Please indulge me... Is there or isn't there a solution/workaround for the 1am reboots? 

In addition can you or someone else confirm if Dish is supporting Dolby Digital Plus? Important going forward for streaming Atmos via Netflix and broadcast.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Well you can stop ... since actual customers have the actual device in their actual homes and it is actually doing what you have questioned. There is no need to ask "will it do" questions when the answer has clearly been posted.


It's a forum to ask questions. I'll ask what I want. Or am I only supposed to ask question you personally approve of? It's sad you'd ever discourage that.

I really want to hear from someone with a 4K tv and see how their experience is. Also I'm now curios if you can do 16 tuner buffering. That'd be a neat feature if you had a sports pack with a lot of games to flip through.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> ...
> 
> I really want to hear from someone with a 4K tv and see how their experience is. Also I'm now curios if you can do 16 tuner buffering. That'd be a neat feature if you had a sports pack with a lot of games to flip through.


Me too ...

And BTW, what is the live buffer time for Dish receivers anyway?

I know that DIRECTV's DVRs are supposed to be 90 min., but to me it always seems more like around 75 min. before it runs out.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> ...Also I'm now curios if you can do 16 tuner buffering. That'd be a neat feature if you had a sports pack with a lot of games to flip through.


Hoppers only live buffer on the active tuner and the PIP tuner up to one hour. I doubt that it's different on the Hopper 3. (I don't know about Joeys since I rarely use the buffer feature on my one Joey TV.)

...of course recording is buffering, so to speak, so yes to 16 (20 with PTAT and OAT)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I do mean buffering specifically. I don't use the live buffer much but some do and it's a huge deal to some people so I wondered.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My VOD downloads aren't fully there yet so I can't get to a 4K PPV to try. I will certainly do so when one shows up.

The buffering is an interesting question. With the sports bar mode for 6 (or is it 8) channels showing at one time you have to wonder if it buffers all of them. I doubt that it could buffer 16 channels though, that would take some hefty compute power I would think.


Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would think it could if it can record 16...

Have you tried the four Hi Definition channels on one screen if you are connected to a 4k tv?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

FilmMixer said:


> Is there or isn't there a solution/workaround for the 1am reboots?


There is a workaround. The receiver will stop randomly pestering you or not lose what you are watching if you happened to be momentarily elsewhere, if it is recording. I use a tuner to record one of the DISH music channels between Midnight and 9 AM. That stops it completely.

The only downside to this is that you must initiate a manual reboot from the settings menu. The tests I've done seem to indicate that the firmware is not stable enough to go safely past 48 hours and even that might be too long. Otherwise, the receiver will become flaky and eventually crash. On the positive side, the manual reboot happens on your schedule, not the receiver's. The reboot takes only a couple of minutes, so picking a time to manually reboot is rather easy. I suppose if you wanted to automate the manual reboot process you could use a AC timer to kill, wait 10 minutes and then restore the power to the receiver for the next 23 hours and 50 minutes. But you would still need to set the timer.

Here's a little trick I found. If you start a manual reboot and immediately press the power button, when the receiver boots back up it will remain in standby. If you do not press the power button, the receiver will boot up out of standby. If you do press the power button, you have to do it quickly for the receiver to notice. The choice is yours.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I would think it could if it can record 16...
> 
> Have you tried the four Hi Definition channels on one screen if you are connected to a 4k tv?


It is actually 6 screens on a 4K TV. I ran the app for that and it showed me 6 channels and the ones it showed were all in HD. What I couldn't figure out is how to tell it which 6 channels. I'm sure it is something simple I just haven't read about or fiddled enough with. Mostly because it is something I'll never really do other than testing. I couldn't tell you the last time I used PIP.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You don't use PIP for live TV? I use it all the time to skip live TV commercials.


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

Can you tell any difference in picture quality?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> It is actually 6 screens on a 4K TV. I ran the app for that and it showed me 6 channels and the ones it showed were all in HD. What I couldn't figure out is how to tell it which 6 channels.


Are you sure you were running Sports Bar mode and not the normal mosaic? Sports Bar was demoed as four HDs in a 4K screen. There is supposed to be a "make your own mosaic" six channel feature "coming soon". The old Hopper had a couple of HD mosaics where DISH pre-selected the channels (entire screen HD not 4K).

If they got the "make your own mosaic" working for the initial release that would be good.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> You don't use PIP for live TV? I use it all the time to skip live TV commercials.


I seldom watch live tv.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mark4470 said:


> Can you tell any difference in picture quality?


The H3 seems to be presenting better video quality. How much is open to question as the 4K TV I have I just got a few days ago.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Are you sure you were running Sports Bar mode and not the normal mosaic? Sports Bar was demoed as four HDs in a 4K screen. There is supposed to be a "make your own mosaic" six channel feature "coming soon". The old Hopper had a couple of HD mosaics where DISH pre-selected the channels (entire screen HD not 4K).
> 
> If they got the "make your own mosaic" working for the initial release that would be good.


I ran an app called 'multi screen'. It ran and opened 6 blocks of video. At this point I'm stabbing in the dark because the book that came with it, and the help it offers, just really doesn't do much more than mention the 6-channel multi-screen and nothing about sports bar itself.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, did some reading here and there. Sports Bar Mode is not yet available. What I was seeing was the nearly useless Multi-Screen App that brings up a bunch of randomly selected channels that you cannot change.

My bad.


Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I seldom watch live TV.


Fair enough. I also don't usually watch that much live TV, but there are times when I look at what I have in the My Recordings screen and even-though I set all those timers, nothing seems interesting to watch.

If you don't mind me asking, which remote was included?

Also, did DISH keep that reduced EPG window in the Carbon UI to that awkward 2.5 hours, just so they could squeeze show information to the right?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The 52 non touch screen one. The new one isn't ready yet.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Btw, watching Spider Man in 4K right now from the Hopper 3. Freaking awesome!!


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I jumped on the band wagon, new hopper 3 will be installed tomorrow.


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> Btw, watching Spider Man in 4K right now from the Hopper 3. Freaking awesome!!
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Who are you streaming 4K with?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Dish.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> Dish.
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Oh so dish has on demand 4K movies? I do apologize I'm not the most tech savvy.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, they have a few. It seems that right now they may be getting hammered as I had to quit watching as the download speed was running about 3Mbps. My service is a solid 100Mbps 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

With the Hopper 3 do they have to install it or can you go ahead and have them send it to you to replace the Hopper 2? Do they have to do anything with the switch outside? Thanks!


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

OinkinOregon said:


> With the Hopper 3 do they have to install it or can you go ahead and have them send it to you to replace the Hopper 2? Do they have to do anything with the switch outside? Thanks!


You have to get dish to come out. I hear it takes two or so hours to do the switch.


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

OinkinOregon said:


> With the Hopper 3 do they have to install it or can you go ahead and have them send it to you to replace the Hopper 2? Do they have to do anything with the switch outside? Thanks!


You have to get dish to come out. I hear it takes two or so hours to do the switch. Waiting on the installer now!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mark4470 said:


> You have to get dish to come out. I hear it takes two or so hours to do the switch. Waiting on the installer now!


Yep, briefly new LNB, new hubs, and new but less cabling needed.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, they have a few. It seems that right now they may be getting hammered as I had to quit watching as the download speed was running about 3Mbps. My service is a solid 100Mbps
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Do they have much in the way of the documentaries yet? nature stuff is usually incredible in higher resolutions. They (for every provider) need to get planet earth out in 4K.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

At the moment, they don't have much of anything. Just a small selection that should grow over time.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> At the moment, they don't have much of anything. Just a small selection that should grow over time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I'm sure everyone's will grow a lot over the next two years. A lot.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not so sure that I agree with that. One of the big things I noticed when I got my 4K set was that at my normal viewing distance the difference between real 4K and up scaled 720, 1080 is minimal on things other than some of the nature clips. And given that data caps are either here or coming, depending on your provider, there may not be as much demand when the Internet bills start going up.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Agree,
both the Hopper 3 and the new Joey 4K have a much better picture quality, could be due to the new Video Chip sets and Faster box.
I got a Joey 4K even though I just have a HD TV, its was $50 extra, plus I am future proofed for when I someday upgrade that TV to 4K
and Did I say, a much better HD picture? 
Seems the same as DirecTV now (I saw both on the same day on same TV model)



lparsons21 said:


> The H3 seems to be presenting better video quality. How much is open to question as the 4K TV I have I just got a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm not so sure that I agree with that. One of the big things I noticed when I got my 4K set was that at my normal viewing distance the difference between real 4K and up scaled 720, 1080 is minimal on things other than some of the nature clips. And given that data caps are either here or coming, depending on your provider, there may not be as much demand when the Internet bills start going up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


DIRECTV now (and I suspect dish in a few years will get rid of enough SD to make plenty of room for 4K and) you will have a couple providers supply a good amount. Others will have to offer to keep up. And I can tell pretty easily. But more important my mom could when I was at her house and showed her some of the free stuff from DIRECTV the other day. Her exact words where that's like 3D without glasses. Its the better content that had to get here and it's going to start coming now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure, the little clips that are designed to show off 4K are better than up scaled. But watch some actual shows, not so much. To really see the difference you need 60fps video, but I'd bet you won't see much of that in streams or satellite live channels.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Plus, the resolution and color depth isn't full quality.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Sure, the little clips that are designed to show off 4K are better than up scaled. But watch some actual shows, not so much. To really see the difference you need 60fps video, but I'd bet you won't see much of that in streams or satellite live channels.


Awh see that's where I think the difference will be. I think you will get that on satellite. Streaming most the time will be variable in all kinds of ways. But satellite and UHD blu ray will likely set it off. So should cable if they can get some going.

With that said I need to see if it can figure out what the frame rate is on my moms with the DIRECTV source. I'll try this weekend.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My tv shows it if I press display.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just talked with two reps 1 via phone and 1 via chat. Chat message below:

Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Hi, my name is Kevin Dan (ID: 50S). How may I help you?
ME: I saw that there is no charge to upgrade to the hopper 3. Is this correct? 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Hi Shawn. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Let me check that for you. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): How many TV`s do you have? 
ME: 3, one in my office, 1 in my bedroom and the main hopper with sling in my living room. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Thank you. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): As I further checked here if you upgrade your all receiver`s to the new equipment there is a one time fee of $250 for the 3 new equipment. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): The Hopper 3 main receiver is free of charger per month but the 2 receiver`s have a fee per month. 
ME: last rep on the phone told me $150.00 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Then there is a one time fee for those equipment to lease to you. 
ME: Qualified new and existing customers can receive one Hopper 3 at no upfront cost --- What does this mean then? 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): May I verify how many TV`s do you like to upgrade to UHD capabilities? 
ME: none at the moment 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): I understand. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Sorry for but the new equipment does have a one time fee if you upgrade your receiver. 
ME: so its $250.00 not $150.00 like the rep on the phone told me? 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): If you upgrade your current Hopper only the one time fee will be $150. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): If you upgrade your all receiver or your current Joey`s to the UHD capabilities there is a $50 for each 4k Joey. 
ME: will the joeys I have now work with the hopper 3? 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): No Shawn, Because your current Joey does not compatible with the new Hopper 3 If you don`t like to upgrade your Joey too, We have here the another Joey`s that will be able to connect to the new Hopper 3. 
ME: ok thanks was just getting some information. Thanks!! 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): You're welcome. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): You may also check this link for more information.

https://www.mydish.com/upgrades/products/receivers 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Do you have any other questions or concerns for me? 
Me: nope that would be all thank you!! 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): You're welcome. 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Thank you for using DISH Chat, have a great day! 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Have a good one and take care! 
Me: yep you too 
Kevin Dan (ID: 50S): Thank you Shawn. 
You have disconnected.

1. Link: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220809-dish-announced-the-availability-of-hopper-3-to-customers-nationwide/ - "Qualified new and existing customers can receive one Hopper 3 at no upfront cost" - Am I missing something here? The reps told me it would cost me $150.00 dollars to upgrade my current Hopper to Hopper 3.
2. The DVR is compatible with the standard Joey, Wireless Joey and 4K Joey - The rep told me that my current Joey are not compatible and needs to be upgraded to the new 4k joey in order for the TV's in my office & bedroom to work.

Can someone fill me in on this? I'm confused :scratchin

Thanks!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Get a third opinion from a DIRT rep. They may be able to explain what "qualified" means in your case.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like you don't qualify for the "Free" upgrade to Hopper 3. Those that don't qualify for free have been getting it for $150, some even more. The standard Joey they are referring to is the Joey 2.0 which is an updated version of the original Joey that has a faster chip in it and Dish has been replacing all original Joeys with H3 installs. If you want 4K Joey they are $50 a piece for upgraders.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

david_jr said:


> Sounds like you don't qualify for the "Free" upgrade to Hopper 3. Those that don't qualify for free have been getting it for $150, some even more. The standard Joey they are referring to is the Joey 2.0 which is an updated version of the original Joey that has a faster chip in it and Dish has been replacing all original Joeys with H3 installs. If you want 4K Joey they are $50 a piece for upgraders.


I know it was the same BS I was frist told one price then some thing else, It just bunch of BS if ask me when facting new 2 years contact.


----------

